# Penn Senator Rod



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

I just purchased two Penn rods labeled Penn Special Senator 3330 rs. What do yall know about these. 

I googled and they came up 400 each from boaters world. Is that right?!

I was planning on rebuilding and giving to a friend, but plans may have to change.


----------

